

Ask HN: 5 years later, how would you change YCombinator.com/ideas.html? - dualogy

Not sure if this has been discussed before, but: "Startup Ideas We'd Like to Fund" at http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html is almost 5 years old. Surely the world has changed -- HN, what would you add, what would you remove from the list?
======
squeeky
I would modify Auctions to read: Online auctions _still_ have more potential
than most people realize.

